# Coral frags for sale



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

here is a list of what is currently for sale
located 2 minutes south of yorkdale
I can ship anywhere pm your postal code for a quote


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

frags frags frags


----------



## 76tmlfan (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice stuff March


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Do the orange oxides need a lot of light? I'd like a mushroom or two but being a beginner I don't want to kill anything...gorgeous pics BTW!


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

some new pieces uploaded


----------

